# Beenleigh area



## Xunca (Jul 2, 2019)

i will be moving soon and am looking to rent in the Beenleigh,

Loganholme, Eagleby area. Can anyone tell about that area ?

Crime rate, how safe ? etc. It looks very affordable.


Mike


----------

